# Hawthorne - TNT



## mreposter

TNT ran a Hawthorne marathon on Saturday. I'd seen the pilot, but none of the other episodes, so I watched another 4 shows while doing housework and surfing the web. 

The show has a good cast with Jada Pinkett Smith in the lead and Michael Vartan (as a potential love interest.) But I was disappointed by most of the storylines - they all seemed to be straight out of the medical drama playbook. 

One quick question - Bobbie, the nurse with the artificial leg. Was that all special effects? I'm assuming she's not really an amputee, but was surprised they would do the FX shots where they showed her walking with the leg.


----------



## SayWhat?

The sappy music (if you can call it music) running constantly in the background chased me off.


----------



## Doug Brott

mreposter said:


> One quick question - Bobbie, the nurse with the artificial leg. Was that all special effects? I'm assuming she's not really an amputee, but was surprised they would do the FX shots where they showed her walking with the leg.


This image would suggest that Suleka Mathew is not an amputee ..


----------



## Supramom2000

I remember her well from Men In Trees and she was on DaVinci's Inquest as well. But since one took place in Alaska and the other in Vancouver, BC and never seemed to be summer, I don't ever remember seeing her in shorts or anything that would show her legs. Apparently, I don't remember that scene that Doug found.

As far as the show, I like all the actors and characters, but Jada plays such a do-gooder, one woman against the institutions, that it gets hard to swallow.

And I know we all have to use a gallon of salt when a show deals with stuff we are familiar with, but my husband is the charge nurse (on graveyard) of the busiest ER in a 2 state area, and nothing I have seen on Hawthorne is remotely close to how things really work.

Oh well, it is okay for light summer viewing.


----------



## fredandbetty

Supramom2000 said:


> I remember her well from Men In Trees and she was on DaVinci's Inquest as well. But since one took place in Alaska and the other in Vancouver, BC and never seemed to be summer, I don't ever remember seeing her in shorts or anything that would show her legs. Apparently, I don't remember that scene that Doug found.
> 
> As far as the show, I like all the actors and characters, but Jada plays such a do-gooder, one woman against the institutions, that it gets hard to swallow.
> 
> And I know we all have to use a gallon of salt when a show deals with stuff we are familiar with, but my husband is the charge nurse (on graveyard) of the busiest ER in a 2 state area, and nothing I have seen on Hawthorne is remotely close to how things really work.
> 
> Oh well, it is okay for light summer viewing.


Kudos to your husband and all that he does to 'Patch em up' !!!!


----------



## phrelin

The show is ok for light fair.

When I first saw Suleka Mathew as an amputee I searched all over the internet. Apparently, so did thousands of others. Many posted the question. I can't find any answer yet. Either she and the effects folks on "HawthoRNe" are really good or she has a really good natural looking prosthetic leg that she has learned to use very well.

The odd thing is that looking at videos of her in shows like "Men in Trees" it is not clear one way or another, such as *this one* - watch it and watch how she moves and watch the camera work. Here's one frame:








I just can't tell for sure.


----------



## mreposter

after watching 4 or 5 episodes in a row, the whole "doctors are rude, arrogant and prone to error" and "nurses always know better, but always take the blame when mistakes are made" got really old. I wanted to like the show, but the more I watched, the more frustrating it was.


----------



## Supramom2000

mreposter said:


> after watching 4 or 5 episodes in a row, the whole "doctors are rude, arrogant and prone to error" and "nurses always know better, but always take the blame when mistakes are made" got really old. I wanted to like the show, but the more I watched, the more frustrating it was.


Yeah, that is along the lines of what I was getting at. Along with the poor, misunderstood patients. In our ER, the frequent fliers abound, along with the false rape accusations by young girls who parents just found out she was having sex. It is a veritable cess-pool of the dregs of society. Like the mom who brought home a group of men from a bar to party with her 15 year old daughter and her daughter's friends. Who she had left home alone with alcohol provided by her, for them, while she went to the bar and picked up men. Then she wonders why her daughter comes to her about 4:00 in the morning saying she had been raped by one of the men.


----------



## VarianW

I see that this thread is a year old but it's a new season and nobody is talking about. It seem like before there was some conversation about season 1. Do people not like the new season??

I personally like the new direction this season has taken. Christine has grown into her new role in the new hospital. With the inclusion of Marc Anthony's character it changes the dynamic between Christine and Tom. 

If some of you guys are too busy like I am sometimes to watch it when it airs just watch it off of TNT's website like I do. Plus u can do it at work like I sometimes do considering we are working on the marketing for Turner.


----------



## Numnuts

I have to say as a fellow graphic designer/Film Maker/Special Effects guy.... this is some amazing work. I know that these are professionals but ah well

http://www.tnt.tv/dramavision.jsp?oid=48838

a link to the video which shows how they made it.


----------



## phrelin

phrelin said:


> When I first saw Suleka Mathew as an amputee I searched all over the internet. Apparently, so did thousands of others. Many posted the question. I can't find any answer yet. Either she and the effects folks on "HawthoRNe" are really good or she has a really good natural looking prosthetic leg that she has learned to use very well.





Numnuts said:


> I have to say as a fellow graphic designer/Film Maker/Special Effects guy.... this is some amazing work. I know that these are professionals but ah well
> 
> http://www.tnt.tv/dramavision.jsp?oid=48838
> 
> a link to the video which shows how they made it.


:welcome_s

Wow!!! Thanks for posting that! It's amazing to me even though I am rationally aware of what you all can do with special effects these days.

And we'll be watching this season. It premiers next Tuesday following "Memphis Beat".


----------



## Stewart Vernon

This is an odd duck of a show... because there are a lot of likeable actors on the show, beginning with Mrs Smith... but I'm not too keen on medical dramas most of the time.

I had the same feeling about ER... Liked most of the castmembers, but hardly ever watched an episode.


----------

